# taurus pt1911?



## crazycarlo (Jun 3, 2009)

I know that taurus has crappy customer service but how are their 1911's? I'm a newb and get a 50 50 review on them. I'm young and working on a buget and I'm a lefty. also what's the main diff between their normaol one and one with the aluminum frame? is it mainly weight?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I got two and love them. Been spot on shooters since day one. And they look great


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I haven't shot one, but they seem to be a good value.

Yes, the aluminum frame is for weight reduction.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I bought one several months ago. The gun has performed flawless. I use it at periodic IDPA shoots. It's fun to shoot, inexpensive (relatively speaking), and mine so far, dependable.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I've read and heard a lot of stories about broken Taurus guns, but have heard nothing but praise for this one.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

crazycarlo said:


> I'm young and working on a buget and *I'm a lefty*.


I hope you mean _left handed_:mrgreen:


----------



## crazycarlo (Jun 3, 2009)

yes I mean left handed.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The aluminum frames are a little lighter.

Funny, I'm a lefty too.


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

I just came from the gunshow at Dulles today and I bought a PT191101AL. I wanted an all black model but i couldnt find a aluminum one. The difference is very noticable with the weight. the all steel ones feel loaded when you pick it up compaired to the aluminum one. Its probably a exageration but it is very noticable.

I got 2 8 round clips in the box so I bought another. The for the cool factor i bought a 12 round clip and a 15 round clip. 15 round clip looks crazy in the gun. 

First thing I am doing is painting the gray lower black and then getting some kick ass grips


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

yeah I went crazy today and ordered 3 sets of grips. I got the greensea snake, black and tan cobra, and black and tan timber rattler. Should be sweet in 3 weeks:smt076


----------

